# Spinning barefooted



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I was just wondering how many people spin without their shoes.For some reason I can t or it doesn't feel right if I have my shoes on!!!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I spin without shoes. I agree.....with shoes, I don't get the same feel of the peddle.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Definitely without! I don't exactly know why.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

JuneB said:


> I was just wondering how many people spin without their shoes.For some reason I can t or it doesn't feel right if I have my shoes on!!!!


Pedaling bare-footed in summer, stocking-feet in winter. 
Shoes? No way, I can't "feel" the pedals. (I have a double-pedal wheel).
I think that, even though we don't reason it out, our feet convey more information to our brains than we realize or give them credit for!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

JuneB said:


> I was just wondering how many people spin without their shoes.For some reason I can t or it doesn't feel right if I have my shoes on!!!!


Just one question - what are shoes??????? Just kidding. I am nearly 76 and have never worn shoes in the house in my life. When I went to school, yes I know, way back when Adam was a boy, kids went to school barefooted. When my eldest son started school in 1967 be buried his brand new school shoes so he could go to school barefooted like the rest of the kids. OK, no skin of my nose, he got his wish. I only wear shoes when I am going out. I wear thongs in the garden. Aussie thongs not yankie thongs, please.......what do you think I am?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

No shoes socks yes cold tootsies lol lol . I like feel the pedals all though when I'm outside I like to have shoes on. I had a yard sale last year and spun all day. Lots of visitors watching.


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

I spin barefoot in summer and in socks in winter.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

:sm24:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

llamama1 said:


> I spin barefoot in summer and in socks in winter.


Yep, same here!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

No shoes. I feel like I have better control of the treadle. (And as a bonus... I get a chance to show off my hand-knit socks! :sm02


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

No shoes for both weaving and spinning.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I have to spin with socks on, even in summer, don't know why, but I can't get my hands in rhythm if I wear shoes.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

I will be the odd person out. I spin and weave with shoes on. I seem to need the support.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

I Never wear shoes to spin. At most I wear socks. I need to feel the wheel.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

So I am not alone - when I was a kid in Cincinnati my mom said I was born on the wrong side of the river - I should have been born in Kentucky. (Uh Oh - guess that is profiling!) At Rhinebeck once I was spinning away and a young boy came up and asked me how my feet got that way. I said they got old. He said Oh and walked away.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Interesting. I never would have thought about this. Looks like you are all in agreement . Barefoot spinning or socks.. someday I hope to join you .....


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I can feel the peddle with shoe's off and on. I just like to take mine off because the whole spinning process is calming.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I can feel the peddle with shoe's off and on. I just like to take mine off because the whole spinning process is calming.


I have heard it said that

•	Your foot is a masterful network of approximately 35 joints and 28 bones, held together by 120 ligaments and activated by at least 20 muscles
•	one quarter of all our bones are in our feet


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I spin without shoes most of the time..
The reason is that my feet perspire and stick to the
treadles. I've seen treadle covers made from sheep
skin. I've been thinking of taking a felted sweater and
make covers for my treadles.


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

I was TAUGHT to spin and weave stockingfoot or barefoot--reason stated was so as to not scratch up the nice wood of the treadles with rough bottom shoes.
Recently a friend showed me her spinning wheel and apologized for how gouged-up the treadle was, and admitted that she spins wearing shoes...
PS Found I can't shift treadles on my floor loom with shoes on---they're too wide to fit on just one treadle (No I don't have fat feet either)
PPS I like the idea of being able to show off knitted socks!


----------



## JustMe57 (Aug 27, 2016)

Knitted by Nan said:


> Just one question - what are shoes??????? Just kidding. I am nearly 76 and have never worn shoes in the house in my life. When I went to school, yes I know, way back when Adam was a boy, kids went to school barefooted. When my eldest son started school in 1967 be buried his brand new school shoes so he could go to school barefooted like the rest of the kids. OK, no skin of my nose, he got his wish. I only wear shoes when I am going out. I wear thongs in the garden. Aussie thongs not yankie thongs, please.......what do you think I am?


What a hoot! I'll bet you are fun to be around. USA Southern here, but I don't wear thongs either, thank you very much. Crocs in the garden, barefoot inside. Shoes and bra are for when you are getting street ready.


----------



## wool spinner (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm the same, no shoes. Have to feel what I'm doing. And don't where shoes unless I have to.


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

Usually with socks on, it was tough when I was at a fiber show this past weekend and kept my shoes on so I could help people in the booth. I think we use our toes as a conductor of pressure.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

Either. Heavy duty trainers when spinning in a marquee in very wet weather, bare feet at home,


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I spin in soft soled slippers or socks. My sister spins barefoot.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I do either, with or without shoes


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

I spin with my shoes off. I don't know if it is giving me more control or just to respect the wheel I'm using I love feel and look of the wood on my wheels and would hate to scratch or wear it off prematurely


----------

